#  Chat Ecke >   Vereinfachung der Benutzung von Patientenfragen.net >

## StarBuG

Hallo  :Smiley:  
Im Zuge meiner Bemühungen für mehr Benutzerfreundlichkeit habe ich mal wieder gebastelt. 
Da wir viele Menschen ohne Forumerfahrung als Besucher habe, habe ich mir etwas zur Vereinfachung der Nutzung einfallen lassen:   
Diese beiden Knöpfe sollen Euch die Nutzung von Patientenfragen.net noch einfacher machen und Euch den Einstieg in unser Forum erleichtern. 
Probiert es doch einfach gleich mal aus  :Smiley:  
Ich würde mich über viele Meinungen dazu freuen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## kaya

> Da wir viele Menschen ohne Forumerfahrung als Besucher habe, habe ich mir etwas zur Vereinfachung der Nutzung einfallen lassen: 
> Diese beiden Knöpfe sollen Euch die Nutzung von Patientenfragen.net noch einfacher machen und Euch den Einstieg in unser Forum erleichtern.

 Das dürfte Dir gelungen sein! 
Gute Idee....

----------


## AnD73

Na da hat sich aber einer Arbeit gemacht. Auf den ersten Blick scheint es eine gute Sache zu sein. Die Praxistauglichkeit und Akzeptanz werden sich aber erst beweisen müssen. Vorab aber erst einmal ein Paar Lorbeeren als Vorschuss.  :shy_flower: [In Ermangelung eines Lorbeerkranzes  :Smiley: ]

----------


## swamicaromajid

Hallo und MoinMoin,
habe mich vor ein paar Minuten angemeldet, um eine medizinische Frage stellen zu können. Will auf den Button "Psychische Erkrankungen" klicken...., und was passiert: Gar nichts!!! Auch ein anderes Gebiet kann man gar nicht aufrufen. Was hab ich falsch gemacht oder woran liegt es?
Viele Grüße von der Ostsee,
Caro.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich habe es gerade noch einmal getestet und bei mir geht es.
Welchen Browser benutzen Sie?
Haben Sie mal einen anderen Browser versucht?

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@ StarBug und @ Swamicaromajid, 
Es ist witzig, aber man muss mit dem Pfeil zwischen Button und Text gehen, und schon kommt das entsprechende Thema. Also nicht direkt auf den Button, aber auch nicht direkt auf den Text, sondern mittig dazwischen.
Ich hab's mehrfach und mit verschiedenen Feldern ausprobiert. :s_thumbup: 
Herzlichste Grüße
vom Ruhebärbele

----------


## StarBuG

Was für einen Browser und welche Version verwendet ihr denn mit dem die Probleme auftreten?

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Für ein Probelem halte ich das eigentlich nicht.
Aber die Frage kann ich nicht unbedingt beantworten. Ich kann zwar einiges an diesem Gerät, auch Bildbearbeitung etc., Aber trotzdem darf man mich nicht nach technbischen Daten fragen. 
Das ist halt so.
Herzliche Grüße
Ruhebärbele

----------


## Patientenschutz

Die Änderung ist sicherlich hilfreich. Ich habe eine Frage zur App! Ich kann mich dort nicht einloggen. Das System sagt Teilnehmer und oder Passwort nicht vorhanden! :Huh?:

----------


## josie

Hallo StarBuG!
Bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei, ich benutze Firefox.

----------

